# NV Optics Question



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with or have owned a pulsar n750 digisight or the n550? If so, what was your experience with the scope. I have looked at and through TNVC optics before and they are some of the best in the world, but the best in the world has a price....In my current setup for night hunting I only need an optic to see at a maximum of 125 yards so I don't need a 300-500 yard detectable range optic that cost $5000 since it would be a waste.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll send you the number of a guy that can answer this.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Kevin43 on here knows a good bit on night vision stuff. He is working on some night vision stuff and building IR lights. Shoot him a PM also.


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Theblakester (Feb 14, 2013)

I have one.


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Rediculous said:


> Does anyone have experience with or have owned a pulsar n750 digisight or the n550? If so, what was your experience with the scope. I have looked at and through TNVC optics before and they are some of the best in the world, but the best in the world has a price....In my current setup for night hunting I only need an optic to see at a maximum of 125 yards so I don't need a 300-500 yard detectable range optic that cost $5000 since it would be a waste.


We use TNVC at Wild River Ranch in Texas to take customers hunting pigs at night. They are well worth the price tag if you can afford it. We use the D740 or the Aquila. Talk to Chris at Wild River he has good prices on the TNVC products and are an authorized TNVC dealer.


----------



## Theblakester (Feb 14, 2013)

I have one. It's great for night hunting and the on board IR illuminator will easily cover that distance and give u great light and clarity/resolution compared to a lot of other night vision devises. If u just want to hunt from a blind or set position then this scope is great for that. But u may want to consider some kind of monocular that can work in conjunction with your daytime optic so u can move around, find em, and then shoot em. Plus u could mount it to multiple gun/optic set ups without having to rezero every time. 
In this video, I was about 50 yards away under tree cover, it was completely cloudy and a little rainy. No moon. DARK. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151670487451120 sorry u can't view it from iPhone. 
Some things I've come to learn about this scope.. U lose video quality (or at least with my cheap mini dvr for it) after recording and watching from it so the picture is actually sharper when actually looking though the scope. The clarity really is great. U can adjust the settings easily for any night, evening or early morning hunt. The only time it's difficult to get a perfect image is during the middle of the day directly under the sun. I sighted mine in at the range with a white on black silhouette target at fifty yards the other day and the sun was bright. I was shooting from the bench in the shade though.





















img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/24/a3e5e5u6.jpg[/IMG]
It is digital Night vision And that basically means that there is a very slight lag Between what u see in the scope and what's actually moving. Also, the 1.5 zoom, is digital zoom, meaning when u zoom in, u lose the equivalent in picture quality. Not like zooming in your 3-9x40 bushnell that's on your first deer rifle where the image gets larger without sacrificing clarity.


----------



## Theblakester (Feb 14, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151670487451120





















img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/24/a3e5e5u6.jpg[/IMG]
Sighted in at 50 yds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theblakester (Feb 14, 2013)

Those orange stickers worked well for contrast through the scope. 
sorry u can't view it from iPhone. 
Some things I've come to learn about this scope.. U lose video quality (or at least with my cheap mini dvr for it) after recording and watching from it so the picture is actually sharper when actually looking though the scope. The clarity really is great. U can adjust the settings easily for any night, evening or early morning hunt. The only time it's difficult to get a perfect image is during the middle of the day directly under the sun. I sighted mine in at the range with a white on black silhouette target at fifty yards the other day and the sun was bright. I was shooting from the bench in the shade though. 
It is digital Night vision And that basically means that there is a very slight lag Between what u see in the scope and what's actually moving. Also, the 1.5 zoom, is digital zoom, meaning when u zoom in, u lose the equivalent in picture quality. Not like zooming in your 3-9x40 bushnell that's on your first deer rifle where the image gets larger without sacrificing clarity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good shooting, I took out a couple repeat posts.


----------



## Theblakester (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. Not sure why it's acting up. I deleted this forum and redownloaded it and I uninstalled and reinstalled tapatalk and it still did it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armypilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Bet the ATN X-Sight, it is better and a lot cheaper. Should be released this month


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

A lot of people will say to avoid ATN. I don't have a lot of experience and the one I bought was only $400+- but after sighting in, the first shot that mattered was a miss. Took it to the range and re sighted then tried 3 more shots for peace of mind and they didn't hit paper. At 50 yards. Sent it back. I'd like a good NV but I'll have to save a bit and buy a proven model.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> A lot of people will say to avoid ATN. I don't have a lot of experience and the one I bought was only $400+- but after sighting in, the first shot that mattered was a miss. Took it to the range and re sighted then tried 3 more shots for peace of mind and they didn't hit paper. At 50 yards. Sent it back. I'd like a good NV but I'll have to save a bit and buy a proven model.


Yeah I believe the ATN suffers from serious quality control issues. I know 1 person who bought one that worked well and they think they are great, but I also know several people who had problems similar to yours, seems like a huge crap shoot with them.


----------



## Theblakester (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm very interested to see what happens with the atn x sight.... If it ever comes out. They keep pushing back the release date and they don't still don't have a demo model or video available of it in action. The specs in paper completely blow away anything anywhere close to being halfway near its price range. I'm thinkin it may be too good to be true, but them again hopefully not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProNightVision.com (Jun 1, 2014)

We recently did a product review on the Pulsar n750 Model.

You can view it on our product page here: http://www.pronightvision.com/pulsar-digisight-n750-digital-night-vision-rifle-scope/

In my experience with this scope I could easily see and detect hogs at 250 yards in no moonlight and severe cloud cover and view over 300 yards in quarter moonlight. I find the scopes one shot feature unrealistic though and typically takes your average 2 - 4 shots to get it sighted in using the traditional method. The best thing about this night vision scope is that it has 20 different levels of both brightness and image contrast to dial in which is great for setting the illumination of your target to your preference. You will probably need to get an additional rechargeable battery pack (EPS3 - 9 hour or EPS5 - 20 hour) with this model. I found the 4 AA batteries only last about 2 hours max on this unit.

This scope will easily allow you to place accurate shots and tight groupings within 200 yards.

One thing to keep in mind when using the IR in thick brush or grass - it tends to bounce off and is hard to see what is beyond it. If you hunt in high grass, I highly recommend getting a tree or deer stand up in the air. This also helps keep your scent off the ground better.

You can also use a less expensive scope like the Sightmark Photon 3.5x42 about $500 . It gets about 120 yards out with the onboard IR and if you need to go beyond that you can always get a Streamlight IR or UNV IR Light to push it beyond 200 yards.

Hope this helps,

Happy Night Hunting!

Brett

http://www.ProNightVision.com


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Just picked up a TNVC Aquila 4x last week. I'll be heading to Texas to hunt pigs at WildRiverRanch.net this weekend. So ill do a review on the Aquila when I get home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't wait.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------

